# typical noob substrate mistake?



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, here goes: I went over my girlfriend's house after work last night and we decided to go to Petsmart (sorry AoA) to look for a nano tank so i can press my luck with starting one of these interesting 'little' tanks. Well i found a 2.5g tank that fit the bill. So i had my tank now all i needed was some good substrate. Being a substrate noob and only knowing about EcoComplete substrate i found another one at Petsmart (doesn't sell ecocomplete) called "Seachem Meridian(TM) Tidal Marine Substrate". I thought "hey, this stuff will work, it's made by Seachem!" I read the packaging about 2 times and saw it can be used in 'tropica' tanks so i thought this was a for sure thing. Also the bag compared itself to ecocomplete.

Now having got this stuff, i did what the directions said, i washed the dust off the gravel before adding to my 2.5g nano tank. After washing it all off and adding it instantly made my nano a 2.5g tank of fog. It settled after an hour or two (no filter on my nano).

I now realize i didn't read ANYTHING saying this substrate is used for _planted _aquariums.

I feel i wasted $20 bucks on worthless, dusty subtrate i have no use for.

Question: Will plants grow in this substrate? Or should i ditch it and go with the Seachem substrate such as something like flourite?


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

dont worry get some plant fert tabs, and some laterite balls and it should help add some nutrients to the gravel. The plants will root fine in it. And the ferts just need to be added no biggie


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

This is an argonite substrate made for marine aquariums. It will raise both your GH and KH:

Meridian


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I think i might just try to make the nano into a saltwater tank just because i already have the substrate...i have some researching to do first but i'm going to give it a go.


----------

